# expat package in Mexico



## ahgan82 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi folks,

Recently I got a job offer which will be station in Mexico. I do not know how to negotiate the salary. Could i know the salary information here as expat in Mexico please?

Thank you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Are you being hired as a "local" or is offer to you as a foreign national located in Mexico.
If the former, you are really on the Mexican economy as to pay level and have to meet all the requirements for an expat working in Mexico.
If the latter, then are a lot of things to negotiate beyond salary such as moving expenses both ways, local residence, tax coverage for sisnificant US taxes, medical, schooling for private schools, return trips, etc.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

is it a mexican company?????? is it a usa company?????? they should give you an above average offer to leave your home and move to a foreign country....

you can ask to be given a place to live in a highrise building, car allowance, etc etc etc...

it helps to know what industry you work in.....


i know some people working in mexico for american companies making 50k


----------

